# Erfahrungsberichte Early Rider 20 Trail



## 0607 (29. Januar 2018)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Bike für meine 6-jährige Tochter und bin auf das Trail 20s gestoßen. Kann mir wer sagen ob das Rad das Geld wert ist? Bzw. kommt es mir ein bisschen schwer vor für einen Belter.

Sollte wer eine Alternative wissen, bitte posten. 

Am liebsten wäre mir nur ein leichter Rahmen. Den Rest hätte ich eigentlich rumliegen. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Oliver


----------



## KIV (29. Januar 2018)

0607 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Bike für meine 6-jährige Tochter [...]
> Sollte wer eine Alternative wissen, bitte posten.
> ...


Hallo Oliver,
ich kann Dir auf jeden Fall die Rahmen von Pyrobikes empfehlen. Am besten telefonierst Du da mal mit Herrn Fischer, schau Dir vorher mal die Bikes und Geo-Daten an. Farben nach Wunsch sind grundsätzlich möglich, cool und extrem leicht finde ich unlackiert, eloxiert. Vllt kann er das auch anbieten...
Je nachdem, in welche Richtung Dein Aufbau gehen soll und welche Größe für Deine Tochter passt, kommt da einiges in Frage: von 20 small (ist extrem kompakt, vllt zu klein) über 20 large (auch mit Scheibenbremsen möglich) oder auch schon 24 small (da hätte unser Junior mit 6 wohl auch schon drauf gepasst, hatten es erst ein halbes Jahr später).

Viel Spass beim Aufbau und VG, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0607 (29. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Info, hab schon ein Mail geschickt.

LG, Oliver


----------



## KIV (29. Januar 2018)

Besser telefonisch, Herr Fischer ist eher "analog"  und die Beratung per Email-Pingpong ist auch schwierig...


----------



## 0607 (31. Januar 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Besser telefonisch, Herr Fischer ist eher "analog"  und die Beratung per Email-Pingpong ist auch schwierig...



Hab mir jetzt einen unlackierten 20" large Rahmen bestellt. Hast du noch Tipps bezüglich Felgen und Kurbel? Bei den Felgen habe ich nur die Spank Spoon 28 gefunden die mir einigermaßen gefallen. Die Gabel wird wohl eine Spinner 300 werden.

LG, Oliver


----------



## Silberrücken (31. Januar 2018)

Wie viel wiegt der 20 Zoll Rahmen laut Herrn Fischer? Ist ein 20er für 6 Jährige nicht zu klein?


----------



## 0607 (31. Januar 2018)

Der Rahmen wiegt 1140g, werde ihn aber nachwiegen wenn ich ihn habe. Ich habe die Schrittlänge meiner Tochter abgemessen und laut Tabelle liegt sie zwischen dem small und dem large rahmen. Sie ist jetzt knapp über einem Meter groß.


----------



## KIV (31. Januar 2018)

0607 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt einen unlackierten 20" large Rahmen bestellt. Hast du noch Tipps bezüglich Felgen und Kurbel? Bei den Felgen habe ich nur die Spank Spoon 28 gefunden die mir einigermaßen gefallen. Die Gabel wird wohl eine Spinner 300 werden.
> 
> LG, Oliver


Hallo Oliver,
Felgen (und passende Speichen) gibt es bei Ginkgo, siehe hier: https://www.ginkgo-veloteile.de/ginkgoshop/Laufradzubehoer/Felgen/Felgen-20-Zoll-406-mm/
Kurbel ist diese empfehlenswert: https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-14-zoller/tretkurbel-rotor-bcd-104-einfach/143?c=42 Länge vllt so 110mm..?
Durch das 4kant-Lager kannst Du schön die Kettenlinie anpassen.
Dieses Kettenblatt mit 30 Zähnen ist recht günstig und erspart idR auch die Kettenführung: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...tooth-kettenblatt-schmal-breit-/rp-prod112084
VG, Stefan


----------



## 0607 (31. Januar 2018)

Vielen dank!


----------



## sjaeger (31. Januar 2018)

Stand im November bei meinen Jungs (beide 6 geworden) vor dem gleichen Problem - nach 2 x Earlyrider (Laufrad + 16er Belter)
wurden es zwei Pyrobikes (24 small)



KIV schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver,
> .... oder auch schon 24 small (da hätte unser Junior mit 6 wohl auch schon drauf gepasst, hatten es erst ein halbes Jahr später).



Die beiden sind aber schon fast 1,20 m gross.

Bei den Komponenten habe ich schlussendlich auch vieles direkt bei Herr Fischer gekauft - gerade seine Laufräder sind extrem leicht und
Selbstaufbau hätte sich ich nicht gelohnt oder wäre deutlich teurer gekommen. Habe auch bei Ihm leichte Lenker, Vorbauten, Sattelstützen, Kurbel, Sattel gekauft - kann ich nur empfehlen...Preislich top!


----------



## KIV (31. Januar 2018)

Ich hatte auch die Räder von ihm. Und bei seiner Kurbel kannst Du sicher sein, dass da mit seinem Innenlager die Kettenlinie auch sofort passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0607 (23. Mai 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch die Räder von ihm. Und bei seiner Kurbel kannst Du sicher sein, dass da mit seinem Innenlager die Kettenlinie auch sofort passt.



Hi, 

nachdem ich 2 Monate auf die Felgen gewartet habe ist das Bike endlich fertig. Ist echt schön geworden und meiner Tochter gefällts. 
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/88688?sort=date&direction=asc


----------



## paradox (23. Mai 2018)

0607 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nachdem ich 2 Monate auf die Felgen gewartet habe ist das Bike endlich fertig. Ist echt schön geworden und meiner Tochter gefällts.
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/88688?sort=date&direction=asc




Binde die Bilder doch bitte hier direkt ein.


----------



## 0607 (23. Mai 2018)




----------



## KIV (23. Mai 2018)

Geile Maschine, der absolute Hammer!
Die Naben habe ich hier auch verbaut, bei dem Geknatter spart man sich auch noch die Klingel...


----------



## 0607 (24. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank! Meine Tochter ist auch super happy.


----------



## Kwietsch (29. Mai 2018)

0607 schrieb:


> Sie ist jetzt knapp über einem Meter groß.



Nur aus Interesse, was heißt denn knapp drüber?
Unsere ist 4 und misst jetzt 1,05m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0607 (29. Mai 2018)

Sie misst jetzt 109 cm.


----------



## Kwietsch (29. Mai 2018)

0607 schrieb:


> Sie misst jetzt 109 cm.


Danke!


----------



## 0607 (29. Mai 2018)

bitte!


----------

